# erac show on sunday



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Is anyone on here going or selling and if you are selling what are you selling?

:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

no one selling then :lol2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm going with no intention of buying but you never know?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

would like an ackie but not sure there will be any there


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

Im really interested in what breeders are going to this show too.


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

we will be there with royals,corns,housesnakes,etc


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep me the gf and our mate will be going. Me with the intention of coming home with another royal 

Matt


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep I'm going with my brother and sister-in-law. If I come home with anything my hubby will kill me :lol2: I'm still taking money cos you never know what might be there:mf_dribble:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there advertising the EHS show and the club members will have a few CB animals for sale.
Burmese Brown Tortoises, Male Giant Day Gecko, poss super hypo female boa, male precision reptiles jungle carpet ready to breed etc etc.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

looking for an ackie hopefully. pm if you will be selling them


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

djjohn said:


> we will be there with royals,corns,housesnakes,etc


What house snake will you have?


----------



## chris2007 (Aug 18, 2010)

What time does it start??


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

10.30


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

nuggett5 said:


> What house snake will you have?


abino and het albino capensis


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Price?


djjohn said:


> abino and het albino capensis


----------

